# Anyone feed ZiwiPeak canned?



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Since we seem to have a kibble issue and we have started on a canned food, I wondered if at some point I could move Hope to a better canned food than what she is on now. 

There are many good ones to chose from, it appears. Since I feed Ruby the dried ZP I wondered about the canned for Hope. 

Do you or have you fed ZP canned? Thanks!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yep. Fed ZP canned here for about a month. The pups did very well on it until I phased out their old food. Too rich for them, I guess. Not sure. Now I just feed them a little of it each day, and they do fine.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks!

It seems everything is too rich for her. Ugg. Really praying that she outgrows it and is able to eat a variety like Ruby has been able. That also may not happen. The Hill's Prescription Diet I/D food seems okay and it is a very bland, plain food. 

I would not try it for awhile and when/if I do I would only give her a tiny, tiny bit in with her other.

Thanks again!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I've fed it as a meal before & as a "supplement" to the dry or Honest Kitchen as well but not for any length of time as the only food. We've never had any issues with it feeding it that way--everyone has normal poos on it. Mari's puppies started on wet ZP & Honest Kitchen. Now they're on dehydrated ZiwiPeak with the (very) occasional wet ZP & still no issues with it. 

I can't remember but does Hope not do well on the dehydrated ZiwiPeak?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

MChis said:


> I've fed it as a meal before & as a "supplement" to the dry or Honest Kitchen as well but not for any length of time as the only food. We've never had any issues with it feeding it that way--everyone has normal poos on it. Mari's puppies started on wet ZP & Honest Kitchen. Now they're on dehydrated ZiwiPeak with the (very) occasional wet ZP & still no issues with it.
> 
> I can't remember but does Hope not do well on the dehydrated ZiwiPeak?


With the dehydrated ZP and THK Embark she had the yellow mucous stools so I am uncertain now whether it was the giardia or the food or a combo. I am feeding her rice, chicken and the SD I/D canned (mixed together-yummy!) for a few days and then just the I/D canned.

Do not plan to try anything new for a bit to be safe. She will be done with the Flagyl meds for the giardia tomorrow night. She has been on it 20 days...ugg!

Oh, how I would love to feed them both dehydrated ZP! I dream of the day and hope that it really can happen.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

have you try just the dehydrated ZP and nothing else?


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

N*T*M*4U said:


> have you try just the dehydrated ZP and nothing else?



I agree--I'd really make this your goal.  I really believe since she was diagnosed with giardia that's been 99.9% of her troubles. Granted mixing food up a lot can cause tummy upset. But the ZiwiPeak and even HK are a much more gentle on their systems & easier to digest than kibble or canned foods (can foods, even ZP, are cooked in some way). 

Since she's just about done with her meds, I'd personally take her off the SD I/D & start adding 1-2 squares of the ZP into her rice & chicken & build her up a bit that way. Thats just what I'd do. But if that's a goal that sounds good...I'd aim for that.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Well, today is her last day of the medication and we have had soft stools last night and this morning. I am believing that the giardia should be long gone after 20 days of medication. 

Rice appears to be passing through her whole and nearly whole so this morning she got the I/D kibble and the shredded chicken with a bit of warm water and probiotic only. I omitted the rice and the canned food (I/D, not ZP). I added a pumpkin cube. 

I am going to give her that a few more days and then try adding 1 square of ZP in and see how we do. My goal would be to gradually get her to 2 squares and 3 until I have her transitioned to full ZP like Ruby. Oh I hope this will work!

If we are going to continue with loose stools, I at least will be giving her a good food while I manage clean up!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Karen, the whole diet thing is a trial, and different for each pup. Some will do well on one thing, others won't. Kinda like people. I might have great success with one diet, and someone else could try it and it wouldn't work. So just keep your head up. Things will get better. You will find what works for each of your pups digestive systems soon enough. : )


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Thank you!

I am so grateful that I did not wait until Hope was 1 to get our second baby. Both husband and I may have talked ourselves out of it! The girl came to us with soft stools and we have been fighting with it since November. We had hopes that the yellow gelatinous stool thing was the giardia but since we have had it off and on even while on medication for it I think perhaps she has IBS, an underdeveloped digestive system or something of that nature. 

Ruby came with her iron tummy and textbook perfect stools thank goodness!

We are used to the clean up and no longer freak out when she has her episodes. I want her healthy, happy (she is) and well. She will be well soon!!


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

My girls have canned zp and the dehydrated.. they love it but there stools still seem 2 be all over the place.. they been on it 4 about 6 weeks now and Penny poo`s around once a day which is much better but Lola is still about twice and never know when shes gunna do it also she still eats it  im still hoping this stuff makes a difference coz it is expensive.
On a better note, Penny is looking more filled out and her coat is so shiny and heathly same with lola so its not all bad


----------

